# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  راه اندازی سنسور اثر انگشت sm621

## aagghh

سلام
کسی هست با سنسور اثر انگشت sm621 کار کرده باشه؟
خیلی کارم گیره.
ممنون

----------

